# Digital Slrs Getting Cheaper.



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Even on our local High Street Canon EOS 300D 6.3 Mp now Â£499.

Soon be below Â£400? what do you reckon?

Roger


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I hope so









I remember paying something like Â£330 for my little Sony DSC-P71 (3.2 mega-pixels and 3x optical zoom). Nowadays you'd get a great deal more camera for that sort of money!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`m not sure I`d _dare_ get one, my Canon G3 is only 4 megapixels and Paul (Silver Hawk) is already not pleased with the size of my photo files


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I`m not sure I`d _dare_ get one, my Canon G3Â is onlyÂ 4 megapixels and Paul (Silver Hawk) is already not pleased with the size of my photo files
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You'll end up with nick name Big Mac if you're not carefull.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > I`m not sure I`d _dare_ get one, my Canon G3Â is onlyÂ 4 megapixels and Paul (Silver Hawk) is already not pleased with the size of my photo files
> ...


When I was doing my training at Banstead Hospital (Surrey) in the `70`s the staff used to call me `Mad Max` a long time before the film came out









I mentioned elsewhere one of my resedents has for the last 17 years called me `Mighty Mac`


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> I`m not sure I`d dare get one, my Canon G3 is only 4 megapixels


I have a Fuji non SLR and that is 12 Mp.

Beware!! Size is not everything!!

Roger


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I'm still getting to grips with my Nikon D70. Complex in some ways, but a class camera all the same.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roger said:


> > I`m not sure I`d dare get one, my Canon G3 is only 4 megapixels
> 
> 
> I have a Fuji non SLR and that is 12 Mp.
> ...


I know









I`m quite happy with my G3









Over the years I`ve owned a number of tasty SLR`s Nikon F, F2,F90x, Leica R6 etc but generally have prefered using rangefinder/compact type cameras such as my Leica M2 & M4.









I find SLR`s rather bulky and prefer the size of cameras such as the G3, OK I`m stuck with just the fixed, albeit zoom lens, but for many years by choice I used a a cmarea with just its 50mm `standard` lens and learnt to adapt my photographic technique & style to suit, which was rather rewarding.









For the moment a 4 meg camera suits the type of photos I take


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> Leica M2 & M4


In my 35mm days, I was very,very keen on Leica (still am really)

Some of the Russian "tribute" cameras were also worth having.

I had a Lubitel 120 roll film, took lovely photos and cost then( mid 1990s) about Â£14 with a real leather case.

Roger


----------



## Andy Mac (Jun 11, 2003)

Ah The Lubitel 2! Fantastic little camera to learn with.

Roger do you remember the little magnifying glass that popped up in the viewfinder?

I will dig out some photos from the attic, flares are back in now. As when I bought it for about Â£12 it was the late 70's.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I had a Lubitel 166 until I dropped it.









It was my first 120 camera, my second was a Minolta Autocord (unmetered version). That was very nice and sharp but did suffer from a little flare.

Then I got a couple of Bronicas, bloody Lubitel cost me a fortune in the end.









Best VMF camera I ever owned.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roger said:


> > Leica M2 & M4
> 
> 
> In my 35mm days, I was very,very keen on Leica (still am really)
> ...


I have in addition to a number of nice German & Japanese cameras a number of interesting Russian & English ones









I`ve also owned a number of Russian motorcycles as well as German, Japanese & Briitsh ones









I now own a number of Russian, Japanese & British watches & one German one









Do I see a pattern developing here?























BTW I use to have a Lubitel 166, nice camera


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Do you have a Reid rangefinder (whatever model) with a TTH lens Mac?









I wouldn't mind one in my house.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

OK, those that don't understand the last post I made, see this.









If you are into British clockwork and precision, get a load of this.









We not only made watches with a Broad Arrow on them but great cameras too.









A MilSpec British camera, made in England.









http://www.pacificrimcamera.com/pp/reid/reid.htm


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> Do you have a Reid rangefinder (whatever model) with a TTH lens Mac?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish
















They were made near here






























I have a number of Leica copies mostly Russian but also a Japanese Nicca 111F ( if memory serves me well) with a Nikkor f1.4/50mm lens









I was offered a Japanese Leotax of which only 100 of that particular model were made during WWII, it wasn`t complete internally but my repairer felt that parts from a Leica would probably fit, I know that sounds sacrilege but there are lots of Leicas and very, very few of this particular Leotax, about and he had some which had damaged exteriors









The guy only wanted @ Â£100 but I hesitated
















Weird thing about the Leotax (and I`ve seen photos of it in books) was that the script on the camera was in English at a time when Japan was at war with the English speaking world









I`ve seen Seiko`s from the war also with english script strange huh?


----------

